
Mariko Aoki phenomenon - userbinator
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariko_Aoki_phenomenon
======
dahdum
Fascinating article. My immediate response was that it was obvious, bookstores
feel a lot like “home” to me, and that conditioning is well known.

Why coming back to a familiar environment triggers a sudden urge to go to the
bathroom [https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/11/gotta-
go/...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/11/gotta-go/544544/)

------
rapsey
That's funny. I actually had a similar problem with libraries and always
wondered what the hell is going on.

